# Burning DVD Problems ?



## patric333 (May 24, 2004)

I am having problems burning DVD'S. When I put a DVD Movie to burn in Drive D then a Blank DVD+RW into drive E I keep getting a error message saying "Please Insert a Blank rewriteable DVD 9" I tried 8 new DVD+RW DVD'S and kept getting the same message? any help would be appreciated, Thanks in advance.
I have Record Now / Sonic Version 7.3 and windows XP. Below is the responce I got from sonic...I am using Sony & Memorex DVD+RW and How do you tell which media your Burner prefers? RW+ or RW- ?

pat...


"The problem may be in the media itself. Are you using the correct media for your drive? Example, are you using -RW media when your burner only uses +RW? Are you doing an exact copy and trying to burn a DVD+R to DVD-R or vice versa? Also, make sure that you are using the branded media recommended by the manufacturer. Generic or "cheap" media has been known to cause a fair share of wasted discs and money for Sonic users. If you type in the model of your burner into the following link, it can tell you what kind of media you can burn to and what the best brands are to use, usually


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

download the Nero infotool - it will detail your DVDs capabilities.
http://www.nero.com/en/Info_Tool.html


----------



## patric333 (May 24, 2004)

Lister
Thanks for the web page but when I tried to download, I kept getting a "Page not Found" ? Thanks..

pat..


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

http://users.adelphia.net/~abraxas/dl/InfoTool.zip


----------



## patric333 (May 24, 2004)

Elvandil 
Thanks for the link, it say that my DVD Burner is able to use DVD+RW along with 6 other types. I tried tonight again with several different DVD movies and still nothing ? Should I just uninstall / reinstall to see if that helps? Thanks

pat...


----------



## patric333 (May 24, 2004)

I was looking at my D & E drives 
D - Philiphs DVD+RW
E - Samsung DVD-ROM
Sonic said to make sure that the drives are compatible. My question is since my E drive is a "DVD-" Does that mean I can only use DVD-RW ? Im a little lost in this area so???


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you're trying to copy DVD movies, you're out of luck here. We won't help you break the law.


----------



## patric333 (May 24, 2004)

JohnWiLL
The movie I am trying to burn is a wedding video on DVD.But it is in a DVD case and just says DVD on it like any movie would. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

DVD9 is a dual layer DVD disc. If it's asking for this type of disc, then maybe the wedding DVD is on a dual layer disc. How big is the file size of your wedding video? Normal DVD discs hold 4.5gb, dual layer discs hold 8.5gb.


----------



## patric333 (May 24, 2004)

Moby

The specs on the wedding video are 4.5 gb.. here is what I have, Hardware & software regarding my DVD burner.

" E-SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-616E
D-PHILIPS DVD+-RW DVD8631

Sonic RecordNow! 7.3Sonic 
Update Manager 2.9
Sonic DLA 4.95.3
Sonic MyDVD 5.3.0
DUAL DRIVE CONFIG  - 16X DVD-ROM DRIVE + 16X DVD-/RW w/dbl layer write capable	"

I dont know if that helps any but just to have for futer reference. Thanks for your help.

pat..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think it's asking for a dual-layer 9gig DVD blank.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Not being familiar with the software you are using, I can only suggest that somewhere in the options/choices of the burning software, you have chosen to burn to (or, you may not have physically chosen it but it's set at this at the moment) a dual layer disc.
If that's what it's set to do, then that'll be the disc it wants . . . 
Maybe.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

patric333 said:


> I was looking at my D & E drives
> D - Philiphs DVD+RW
> E - Samsung DVD-ROM
> Sonic said to make sure that the drives are compatible. My question is since my E drive is a "DVD-" Does that mean I can only use DVD-RW ? Im a little lost in this area so???


I see an error from your first post... if this is what your doing.. 


> When I put a DVD Movie to burn in Drive D then a Blank DVD+RW into drive E I keep getting a error message saying "Please Insert a Blank rewriteable DVD 9"


then you have them backward... DVD-ROM (E) is just a reader, not a burner.. 
Your (D) drive is the burner.... put the movie in E, and a blank in D..

As that is seeing the movie and that disc is already recorded..


----------



## patric333 (May 24, 2004)

Super-D-38
I tried what you said and I kept getting a message saying,
"Please insert a disc into the SAMSUNG DVD-ROM(D Drive"

This is what it says when I open up my DVD software.
1. Insert the disk you wish to copy in the drive below
SAMSUNG DVD-ROM (D
2. Insert a Blank or Rewriteable Disk in the drive below.
PHILIPS DVDRW 9 (E

Moby
I searched the options in the Record now software and didnt see any options regarding burning to a dual layer disc, I have e mailed sonic also but they have been beyond slow in getting back to me. Thank You...

pat...


----------



## patric333 (May 24, 2004)

sorry for the smiley faces..I just realized when I tryed to make a D: with a " ) " it makes a face by doing that...


----------



## drewlrocks (Apr 23, 2005)

try saving the dvd to your hard drive then burn it off your hard drive


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

patric333 said:


> Super-D-38
> I tried what you said and I kept getting a message saying,
> "Please insert a disc into the SAMSUNG DVD-ROM(D Drive"
> 
> ...


Ok then it was just a typo.. but you can see that you have the drives listed backward in the quote...


> I was looking at my D & E drives
> D - Philiphs DVD+RW
> E - Samsung DVD-ROM


Unless windows and the program are seeing them differently...


----------



## munchable (Jun 13, 2005)

You need a compatible blank DVD9 and I highly recommend the very best prog out there that does it all (don't use it illegally!)--CloneDVD35. Don't use an earlier version. Even though your wedding is only 4.3Gb it's recorded on a different type of blank. CloneDVD offers way more options than your Sonic.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

patric333 said:


> sorry for the smiley faces..I just realized when I tryed to make a D: with a " ) " it makes a face by doing that...


You can turn off the smilies for a post at the bottom so that the symbols will display correctly.


----------



## patric333 (May 24, 2004)

drewlrocks
I never have saved a DVD to my hard drive then burned it off my hard drive? any help on how to do that would be appreciated.

Super-D-38
Thanks..I screwed up with my typing.

munchable
I did a search for the "CloneDVD35" software and had no luck, do you have the website? Thanks.

Elvandil
Thanks for the tip!

pat...


----------



## munchable (Jun 13, 2005)

If we continue this they will close this thread. I don't remember where I found it but it's not even available from the manufacturer's website. Just keep searching. I'll probably get booted for this but afterdawn.com is a more liberal place to begin your search. If you do find a place that has it watch out for worms and spyware.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think JW would have closed this thread a long time ago 

Patric - question, who made the DVD of the wedding? Was it a family member or a professional?


----------



## patric333 (May 24, 2004)

munchable
Thanks for the web site...I am not trying to do anything illegal here. The DVD video is a wedding video made by a proffessional.I did contact him and he basically wouldnt tell me anything regarding the type of DVD etc. I know it is illegal to copy a movie and I am not trying to get around the CSS decryption. I have burned lots of CD's but the DVD Burner is new to me and the DVD I am trying to burn Looks Like a Movie you would Buy in the store, it looks very proffessional, done with the Lightscribe feature it appears.I am sorry if I gave the impression of doing something wrong.

pat


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You still are. The professional has the the copyright of the DVD. Unless the professional signed a waiver that he allows anyone can make a duplicate of the DVD (which I doubt because that's how they make their living) then you are voilating the copyright law (USC 17). It's the same with professional photographs. I used to work for Target and they wont allow anyone with a professional picture to be copied on their PictureMaker unless they have the waiver.


----------

